# Security camera system



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

My only experience with security cameras has been high end systems that were already speced out. I would like to install a system in my own home but not sure which way to go. Two cameras will be on my detached garage and will be about 250 foot away in total wire length (I already have a spare conduit ran to the garage).

The other issue is that two of the cameras will need to cover a distance between 20 and 100 foot. The other 4 cameras will only need to view about 20-30 foot.

I would also like a DVR that will record many days worth of video so I could look back in case I don't see a problem until a few days later. 

No need to zoom or move the camera, this will be strictly for recording.

Any opinions on this? Should I go IP or standard? Any package systems that will work for me? I've seen a bunch of different package systems, even Costco sells them, but I am not sure if they are good or not.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

I installed high end systems for corporate clients for ten years. That equipment would be very expensive. 

I would reccomend you try ADI. They are a low voltage supply house and offer a decent product line from a few different manufacturers.


I personally use Speco or Everfocus brand. Everfocus is a little more pricier but they do offer reliable digital recording.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! Are you saying that an IP system would be pricey? Should I go with a conventional RG-59 system, if so, will it be ok for 250 feet?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have IP for my three cameras, but i was able to get the parts very cheap. 

For the dvr/evr, i recommend getting an old computer and doing it that way. with some of the new software that is out, is a lot cheaper and you can always expand on it


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

What is the exact scenario for this install?


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry disregard that question. The ip is indeed very expensive! I think you will be fine at 250 feet. Be sure to get a good power supply though. Something like a Pelco out door supply that has both 24 volt for regular installs and 2 volt outputs for further runs. Definitely run a larger power cable than 18 awg for voltage drop and you will be fine. Even if you wanted to upgrade to IP they make streamers for that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For your long runs, they make some fantastic wireless units now. They used to suck, big time, but for things like gate cameras and detached building cameras, the new stuff out is pretty darned good. 

I've been buying stuff, off and on, from these guys lately. Good prices. Stick with known brands, though:

http://www.scdlink.com/


----------



## MAK (Sep 1, 2008)

How about trying Speco for cameras. They make some decent low light level cameras like the Intensifier series and I believe they come with a 3 year warranty.:thumbsup: ADI sells them around $220-$250 range. They also have a range of DVRs that may work for you. I don't know what your price range is but I would definitely stay with known brands because there are all kinds of manufacturers that are distributing junk. Stay away from Arm Electronics they  suck!!!!!
Speco website:http://www.specotechnologies.com/


----------



## wirejerkinmonkey (Jan 11, 2011)

*cam system*

If you have to run 250 feet and you already have a conduit, I would run a Cat5 cable and use video baluns at each end at of the cat 5 and transition back to RG 59 at each end. You can run 4 cams on one cat5. I would also put a CCTV power supply out in the garage so you dont have to worry about voltage drops. ADI or another low voltage supply house can help you. I would use a good IR bullet cam for low light viewing also. Hope this helps!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have so many computers at my house I just use web cams. Even the network attached ones were needed. 
Then I use a spare drive to record and use my IPhone to be notified of movement. 
Then I can watch and listen in real time.


----------



## HomerB (Apr 21, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I have so many computers at my house I just use web cams. Even the network attached ones were needed.
> Then I use a spare drive to record and use my IPhone to be notified of movement.
> Then I can watch and listen in real time.


There's a bunch of real good apps for surveillance on the iPhone. Some can even control the pan, tilt, and zoom.

I use an app call "iCam". It'll run up to 4 USB or ip cams and display them all on your phone at once. You can use any combination of cameras and computers, say you had a work computer with one camera to watch your cube while you're gone at lunch, and a home computer with 3 cameras. 

It'll record motion events, and you can set the sensitivity. It can even send you a push notification if it senses motion.

For a couple bucks, you can't beat the app! Use wireless IP cams for long runs and you could even use a wireless network repeater to cover that 250'. Or you can use cheap USB webcams. 

I just bought a night vision USB webcam on amazon for 5 bucks!! 

But give iCam a shot. It's real simple to set up. You just create a username and password and assign all the computers the same info. You don't have to register with them, it's just to identify the computers. No service plans to pay for either.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

high intensity camera suits your purpose.


----------



## jhonn876 (May 23, 2011)

im trying to use my phone's camera as webcam but it is nt working..can anybody help me?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What's wrong with a webcam?


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

see.. phone cam's have a lot of limitations.


----------

